# Quick Fix Recall Notice!!!



## ftw2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

*QUICK FIX RECALL NOTICE*
*Quick Fix *Batches # C091-11, C0101-11, C101-11  are under recall. Please check the batch # on the insert in the box. Do not use the product.  Return unused product and packaging to Spectrum Labs for a free replacement or exchange.We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up..My batch isnt one those...wooooooo

:48:


----------



## laralovessmoke (Mar 11, 2012)

This post alarmed me, so I called Quick Fix.  The recalled product was all sold in Canada.


----------



## Anatory (Jan 16, 2013)

Ignoring recall notices is a bad sign and demonstrates disinterest by the owner when it comes Owners like this may be hiding other problems with quick fixes.


----------



## homediggie (Jan 16, 2013)

Anatory said:
			
		

> Ignoring recall notices is a bad sign and demonstrates disinterest by the owner when it comes Owners like this may be hiding other problems with quick fixes.


  Your link, sorry i only understand English


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2013)

Anatory said:
			
		

> Ignoring recall notices is a bad sign and demonstrates disinterest by the owner when it comes Owners like this may be hiding other problems with quick fixes.



And you are a Spammer.  Goodbye


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice quick banning THG....spam be gone.


----------

